# I am so disillusioned.....



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I "inherited" my partner's mother's yarn winder, the typical "hand-crank" one that seems so popular here on KP (and on Amazon), etc. Incidentally, I have an Amish yarn swift, which I LOVE!!!

I must say I've switched to hand-winding my yarn hanks on TP rolls, because on the crank-winder, the yarn is always getting caught in the mechanism underneath. I don't always see this when it first starts to get tangled, so by the time I _do_ see it, it requires a great deal of patience (remember my user name?), not to mention a lot of time to untangle, which usually results in a so much frustration that I end up cutting it, making a "magic knot" and winding it by hand. So, if I'm going to do that anyway, why not just start from scratch and avoid all the hassle --

-- unless some of you can tell me what I'm doing wrong???

help???
...gloria


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have that same problem with some yarns. I get so darn frustrated when it does that I do know I hold on to the yarn as its being wound putting more tension and makes a tighter ball. Plus I have slowed down while cranking the yarn seems to have helped. Hate to see what happens with those electric ones.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I always hold the metal guide in back with my other hand that way you can keep a more look see of where your yarn is going, helps for me, before I started doing that, I knew exactly where your coming from, was ready to trash the thing, now, I use it all of the time.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I have that same problem with some yarns. I get so darn frustrated when it does that I do know I hold on to the yarn as its being wound putting more tension and makes a tighter ball. Plus I have slowed down while cranking the yarn seems to have helped. Hate to see what happens with those electric ones.


Ohgoodgosh! I don't even want to _think_ about using an electric one!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> I always hold the metal guide in back with my other hand that way you can keep a more look see of where your yarn is going, helps for me, before I started doing that, I knew exactly where your coming from, was ready to trash the thing, now, I use it all of the time.


You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm. 
Yea, I kinda have a solution - but I'm not sure it's universal. 
Use a husband - or a partner *greensmile* for the winding thing. Mine grumbles a lot - but usually gets the job done - and, unlike me, he wouldn't just cut a thread if it starts to get on his nerve, but would just go back... hm, when he would start to wind the yarn in the first place - which isn't every time, but... I would just wait and try again some time later. *greensmile*.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


It sounds like your ballwinder isn't working properly. You may want to invest in a new one. I like mine and it can wind up to four ounces, but other models can wind even more yarn.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

This will happen if you don't put some tension on the yarn as it feeds through the "arm". You must also keep your arm raised a little above the arm in order for it not to start to wind underneath the mechanism. Learned from experience and frustration as well. Good luck


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a video on using the ball winder attached to a table and with a swift.
http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-a-ball-winder/

Note that the person is guiding the yarn from the swift to the wire 'holder' of the swift.

I have that same winder and use with the handle. As I am basically left handed, I have to hold the winder in my left hand and turn the crank with my right hand (there is a directional arrow on the winder). My left hand holds the wire guide away and I hold the yarn from the guide to the skein against the handle loosely to keep it out of the way. Mainly, don't wind fast and stop when it first hangs up.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

The stick may need a little help to lock firmly in place, it should not move. Also, try placing a TP tube over the winder's tube. Tuck a little of the string inside the tube to hold it. Sometimes, I have to loop the yarn a certain way in the stick part, to get it to stay firm as it winds. Going slower helps too, I find when I try to go too fast, the yarn slips. Hope this helps.



impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Some yarns are problematic - especially very slippery ones. The problem of yarn getting caught in the gears can have several causes: cranking too fast, or suddenly you crank slower but the swift is moving faster resulting in the yarn going slack causing the yarn to fall under the spindle and get caught in the gears. When the spindle gets really full so that the edge of the yarn cake is even with the edge of the base of the spindle, yarn can slip off the cake and get caught in the gears.

Solutions: Crank slower. If tension between the swift and winder isn't staying constant, use your other hand to put VERY gentle tension on the yarn before it goes through the eye of the winder. By very gentle tension, I mean just let the yarn slide between your fingers so you can feel when the tension changes so you can stop and check for any tangles on the winder. Only put slight actual tension on the yarn if it should suddenly go slack, but otherwise, your fingers should be closed around the yarn just enough so you can feel it slide between them, but not actually restrict the yarn in any way.

Winding yarn balls with a winder needs your constant attention. Problems happen when you take your eye off the ball - literally. Been there, done that.

With really slippery yarns (such as rayon ribbon yarns), turn the crank VERY slowly. Make sure the tension does not slacken at all. Only fill the winder until the base is 3/4 full. Once you get to where the edge of the ball is near or at the edge of the base, a disaster is almost unavoidable.

A yarn winder is a time saving tool, but not one to have a speed tournament on. Winding too fast, other than risking the yarn tangling in the gears, causes the yarn to stretch and wind into a tighter ball. The longer the yarn stays stretched out, the more it will affect your gauge when you knit and possibly result in shrinkage when the knitted item is washed as the yarn goes back to it's original length. the large diameter spindle does allow the yarn to relax some when it is slipped off, but better to wind gently anyway.

One last thing: check the gears (or pulleys) on the winder to make sure everything is in working order. If gears are worn or damaged, this can cause you lots of problems. If the winder doesn't crank smoothly, this can also cause problems. If you can't fix it yourself, better to just get a new winder.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I wind slick yarns by hand because they tend to fall off the winder in a yarn barf. Then I put a ponytailer or two around it to keep it on the ball. When I knit or crochet with slick yarns, I either pull some out and replace the ponytailer or put the whole thing in a sock to contain it.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had that had a couple of times and cured it by holding the yarn as it goes through the metal guide. Just be careful to hold the yarn gently so you don't get it wound too tightly.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It sounds like your ballwinder isn't working properly. You may want to invest in a new one. I like mine and it can wind up to four ounces, but other models can wind even more yarn.


This is almost exactly like the one I have -- only difference is it's red!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Here is a video on using the ball winder attached to a table and with a swift.
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-a-ball-winder/
> 
> Note that the person is guiding the yarn from the swift to the wire 'holder' of the swift.
> ...


Thanks for the video, jm!! That's exactly how I do mine! It was good to watch to make sure I wasn't doing anything differently than the video showed. The only problem I have with putting a TP roll ON the winder is that the roll is greater in diameter than the post, so it doesn't fit snugly, and I end up having to cut it and retape it more tightly -- which I have done in the past. I seem to have the direct-from-hank-to-TP-roll down pat, so I may just stick to that. I'm really reluctant to spend even more money on something that heretofore has proven to be a problem for me, i.e. buying a new one.

I used to use that "umbrella" swift, which I hated with a passion!!! Never again, which is why I think I'll stick with the Amish one and the TP roll.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


If it is indeed the same winder as your photo, I have one too and my work-around is to fasten the wire-part with a small bungee cord to the other side of the table or chair on which it's clamped. _That_ took care of its tendency to come out of it's 'locked' position!

If you are able to fashion a disc to fit over the spindle and flare out beyond the built-in disc, that would allow the winding of (a bit) larger balls, _and_ it should prevent the yarn slipping underneath and into the gears.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it is indeed the same winder as your photo, I have one too and my work-around is to fasten the wire-part with a small bungee cord to the other side of the table or chair on which it's clamped. _That_ took care of its tendency to come out of it's 'locked' position!
> 
> If you are able to fashion a disc to fit over the spindle and flare out beyond the built-in disc, that would allow the winding of (a bit) larger balls, _and_ it should prevent the yarn slipping underneath and into the gears.


Much obliged for your comment, JJ. Not sure exactly how I could accomplish this, but a "little problem" has never put me off. It's the BIG ones (like yarn tangling!!) that infuriates me, and ends up with my cut-cut-cutting whatever gets in my way (did that with my hair once--lucky for me it was in the winter, and I could wear a hat until it grew out--never did THAT again!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Much obliged for your comment, JJ. Not sure exactly how I could accomplish this, but a "little problem" has never put me off. It's the BIG ones (like yarn tangling!!) that infuriates me, and ends up with my cut-cut-cutting whatever gets in my way (did that with my hair once--lucky for me it was in the winter, and I could wear a hat until it grew out--never did THAT again!)


Which 'this'? The bungee cord or the larger disc?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which 'this'? The bungee cord or the larger disc?


The bungee cord.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> The bungee cord.


An elastic cord with hooks on each end. They come in all sized from 6" and on up and can be used just about anyway you can think of. Most of mine are for lashing things onto my bicycle. I use a short one to keep that wire guide in position when using that ball winder.

Anything can be used, not just a bungee cord. If it's clamped to a table, you can run a cord (or even scrap yarn) from the right-angle at the bottom of that wire guide across the table and tie it to the leg(s) on the other side. Or just tie it around something relatively heavy and immobile. The idea is to prevent that wire guide from unlocking and causing trouble. I went with bungee cord, because I have plenty of them.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> An elastic cord with hooks on each end. They come in all sized from 6" and on up and can be used just about anyway you can think of. Most of mine are for lashing things onto my bicycle. I use a short one to keep that wire guide in position when using that ball winder.
> 
> Anything can be used, not just a bungee cord. If it's clamped to a table, you can run a cord (or even scrap yarn) from the right-angle at the bottom of that wire guide across the table and tie it to the leg(s) on the other side. Or just tie it around something relatively heavy and immobile. The idea is to prevent that wire guide from unlocking and causing trouble. I went with bungee cord, because I have plenty of them.


AHHHHH....I get it now! I wasn't exactly sure how to accomplish what you said, but now I do. It doesn't sound as complicated as I imagined. Definitely worth a try. I'm not going to get rid of the winder just yet, and I still have a couple of skeins that will need to be wound anyway, so I might as well give it a try one more time.

Thanks again, JJ. You're a gem!!
...gloria


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

impatient knitter, if you hold the yarn in your left hand as it goes through the guide to add "a little" tension and then wind slow and steady there shouldn't be a problem. I had the same problem until I started slowing down. Remember, it isn't a race!!! lol


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


I had a devil of a time with that wire guide also until I got so ticked off I threatened to file it in file 13. And then I yanked the thing and that was the last of it coming unlocked. It kinda reminds me of those commercials about Viagra . Which must mean these things are males..explains it all. :roll:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I had a devil of a time with that wire guide also until I got so ticked off I threatened to file it in file 13. And then I yanked the thing and that was the last of it coming unlocked. It kinda reminds me of those commercials about Viagra . Which must mean these things are males..explains it all. :roll:


ROFLMAO!!!! In the Navy, we called it "File 86," or "eighty-sixing" it, and at the newspaper where I worked, they called it the "circular file." Same thing. Maybe that's what I need to do first, then take it out and try again????


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> impatient knitter, if you hold the yarn in your left hand as it goes through the guide to add "a little" tension and then wind slow and steady there shouldn't be a problem. I had the same problem until I started slowing down. Remember, it isn't a race!!! lol


I repeat, what is my user name again?? If something doesn't work the first time I try it, I can't be bothered trying again! I went above and beyond with this thing because it belonged to my partner's mother, and I wanted to give it another chance, in her memory. But, it's getting on my last nerve, granny, and I want to hold onto that in case I need it for something else!!! One never knows what one may need that last nerve for!

...gloria


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It sounds like your ballwinder isn't working properly. You may want to invest in a new one. I like mine and it can wind up to four ounces, but other models can wind even more yarn.


My favorite too !


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I "inherited" my partner's mother's yarn winder, the typical "hand-crank" one that seems so popular here on KP (and on Amazon), etc. Incidentally, I have an Amish yarn swift, which I LOVE!!!
> 
> I must say I've switched to hand-winding my yarn hanks on TP rolls, because on the crank-winder, the yarn is always getting caught in the mechanism underneath. I don't always see this when it first starts to get tangled, so by the time I _do_ see it, it requires a great deal of patience (remember my user name?), not to mention a lot of time to untangle, which usually results in a so much frustration that I end up cutting it, making a "magic knot" and winding it by hand. So, if I'm going to do that anyway, why not just start from scratch and avoid all the hassle --
> 
> ...


I never seem to have these problems with my hands. Same as having built in sock blockers.. ;-) ;-)  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for the video, jm!! That's exactly how I do mine! It was good to watch to make sure I wasn't doing anything differently than the video showed. The only problem I have with putting a TP roll ON the winder is that the roll is greater in diameter than the post, so it doesn't fit snugly, and I end up having to cut it and retape it more tightly -- which I have done in the past. I seem to have the direct-from-hank-to-TP-roll down pat, so I may just stick to that. I'm really reluctant to spend even more money on something that heretofore has proven to be a problem for me, i.e. buying a new one.
> 
> I used to use that "umbrella" swift, which I hated with a passion!!! Never again, which is why I think I'll stick with the Amish one and the TP roll.


I have the same exact winder (Royal brand) that fergablu2 has & I love it because there are no exposed gears for the yarn to get caught on. I've had it for a number of years & it gets quite a workout. I do tape down the end of the yarn to the center at the top of the base because it doesn't always stay put in the notch. I always let the yarn glide gently through my left hand to feel for knots/slubs/flaws etc. & to make sure there is no slack in the tension.

Bought an antique ball winder at a lace show a few years ago for $2. It's small & has exposed gears under the base which is not as wide as my Royal. I was afraid the yarn would get caught in the gears, so I cut a flat piece of sturdy cardboard & slipped it snugly over the base. The cardboard base is larger in diameter & keeps the yarn away from the gears. It works great; but it doesn't wind large cakes like my Royal does which are usually 6-7" in diameter.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I got so frustrated with my Knitpicks winder making spiderwebs underneath I gave it away and bought a Stanwood. It can wind a much bigger ball and is metal. I love it! No more spiderwebs.
It's great for the huge hanks from Newton.
Stanwood Needlecraft - Large Metal Yarn Ball Winder 10 oz - Heavy Duty


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Not a problem with the electric as it just stops.

All thread/yarn guides on any mechanism need to line up properly with the Royal spindle making a wobble to create the strand winds necessary to keep the yarn in order on the finished cake. You are winding way to fast and need to use your TP roll handy for those yarns that don't do well on winders--many out there. In my electric this is accomplished by a separate spindle with another guide that wraps the yarn back an forth onto the cake spindle. You sure live up to your name and need to take another direction in life before you get a stroke and then really get frustrated--a viscous cycle I can warn you from doing rehab on those A type people.

Winding yarn is no different then learning to wind a sewing machine bobbin--you never just go from the spool to the bobbin but through guides with many having tension discs etc. Even then with rayon threads and monofilaments I make use of another thread guide on the machine to add more drag/tension to the thread as others have mentioned using ones other hand. I think I saw one KPer using damaged CD discs to widen their spindles capacity at the bottom.

If you don't store your yarn in cakes then even better is the nostepinne method of using a large size straight knitting needle and making the same as the skeins that commercial makers do. You can put two big ball skeins into one with this method.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Impatient: did you ever think that your winder was inhabited by a gremlin? Show it who is boss. Give it a good dirty look and threaten it with banishment to the junk heap - and then try again. Maybe all it needs is a good whacking with a heavy stick to get the heebie-jeebies out. I always find that whacking something makes it sit up and take notice. (LOL). I too am impatient. Good luck beating back your frustration.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's the trick...for me anyway. Hold yarn firm but not overly tight and wind S l o w. Works like a charm. Good luck.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I spent a fortune buying a nice looking wooden winder. It looks good, that is all I can say for it. I wind by hand from my wonderful Meadow Yarns swifter and the job is done, quicker, better AND I remain in control.

I think wool winders are a good way to get angry and waste wool......... as for electric ones, I dread to think!


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

This works.....for me anyway. Use firm but not tight tension and turn the handle. S l o w. Good luck.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I had one of those. Notice the past tense. It is sitting in a box waiting for me to give it away or sell it. I used it once.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


If the piece with the metal loop keeps flopping down then it isn't locked in place, or the piece that snaps in place inside might be broken. Once locked in place, if you hold the yarn with your left hand as winding, you shouldn't have a problem.

I have one for years and still works great. Recently while using it, it felt and sounded like the gears inside were slipping. My uncle opened it up and found that there was a little piece of plastic hitting, he filed it down and it works as if it was new and probably have it more then 15 years. It is like the one pictures but red/white.

I would check again to make sure it is locking into place, and if it isn't holding then I would say you probably need to get a new one if you want to use a winder.
I also have a electric one that was bought for me years ago and works fine also, but more trouble to get it out to use, when needed.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I hold my yarn as I wind and find that it helps alot


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Here is a video on using the ball winder attached to a table and with a swift.
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-a-ball-winder/


Thanks so much for the link. I just got a ball winder, so this really helped!


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

Had the same problem with the yarn guide on my winder that my husband gave me for Christmas. Took it back to the shop. Turns out that I was not being hard enough on it. Really give it a hard pull out. I found that it came out a whole inch farther than I had been pulling it, now it works perfectly. I do let the yarn run through my hand as well just to give it an even tension.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I put the yarn through the guide; hold tension with my left hand and wind with my right. No tangles, no troubles. I feel the winder "winds too tight" unless I control the tension through the guide. I don't want the yarn to stretch from being wound too tightly....


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I believe it is caused by your tension I have done this every so often when I forget to hold the yarn up as it is going on to the winder with my left hand.


impatient knitter said:


> I "inherited" my partner's mother's yarn winder, the typical "hand-crank" one that seems so popular here on KP (and on Amazon), etc. Incidentally, I have an Amish yarn swift, which I LOVE!!!
> 
> I must say I've switched to hand-winding my yarn hanks on TP rolls, because on the crank-winder, the yarn is always getting caught in the mechanism underneath. I don't always see this when it first starts to get tangled, so by the time I _do_ see it, it requires a great deal of patience (remember my user name?), not to mention a lot of time to untangle, which usually results in a so much frustration that I end up cutting it, making a "magic knot" and winding it by hand. So, if I'm going to do that anyway, why not just start from scratch and avoid all the hassle --
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the same ball-winder and to keep the wire tension loop in place I hold it town with tape.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It sounds like your ballwinder isn't working properly. You may want to invest in a new one. I like mine and it can wind up to four ounces, but other models can wind even more yarn.


I agree! I had a KnitPicks ballwinder which worked well at first, but then began to tangle up the yarn as you described. My LYS owner suggested that I invest in a Royal ballwinder, and it has made the world of difference.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> This will happen if you don't put some tension on the yarn as it feeds through the "arm". You must also keep your arm raised a little above the arm in order for it not to start to wind underneath the mechanism. Learned from experience and frustration as well. Good luck


This is what I do too. No problems when I do it this way.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I purchased a Royal winder from KnitPicks a few years ago - 19.95 I think - and have had no such problems with it. I recently got a second one, one of those red and white jobs, to put downstairs to use with my knitting machine, and ended up tying the yarn guide - the one that flops and lets the yarn get stuck under the cone - to a post so it stays upright. Still have to be vigilant with maintaining tension or it will still get tangled, but it's not so often. NEVER had a similar prob with the Royal....


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> I always hold the metal guide in back with my other hand that way you can keep a more look see of where your yarn is going, helps for me, before I started doing that, I knew exactly where your coming from, was ready to trash the thing, now, I use it all of the time.


I also let the yarn run through my left hand while I'm cranking with my right hand a but make sure that you are using the metal guide correctly.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I found that happened if I didn't thread the yarn through the guides carefully.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm.
> Yea, I kinda have a solution - but I'm not sure it's universal.
> Use a husband - or a partner *greensmile* for the winding thing. Mine grumbles a lot - but usually gets the job done - and, unlike me, he wouldn't just cut a thread if it starts to get on his nerve, but would just go back... hm, when he would start to wind the yarn in the first place - which isn't every time, but... I would just wait and try again some time later. *greensmile*.


yup, I use my husband or the back of my kitchen chair!


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> This will happen if you don't put some tension on the yarn as it feeds through the "arm". You must also keep your arm raised a little above the arm in order for it not to start to wind underneath the mechanism. Learned from experience and frustration as well. Good luck


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jevne (Jan 27, 2015)

Let the yarn slide over your left hand held to the side of the winder. That will solve your problem. Another hint, I have a wastebasket that I keep only for winding yarn; I drop the skein in it and I never have to chase it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! In the Navy, we called it "File 86," or "eighty-sixing" it, and at the newspaper where I worked, they called it the "circular file." Same thing. Maybe that's what I need to do first, then take it out and try again????


yes, circular file!!!!!!! know it well!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

tyvm for tutorial I have never seen this equiptment It was very informative


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoy every part of knitting including winding up my own yarn into center pulls.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too always have issues with. The metal arm. I thought I'd solved it by yanking hard but I still have issues with it wobbling over. I shall try suggestions next time.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> It sounds like your ballwinder isn't working properly. You may want to invest in a new one. I like mine and it can wind up to four ounces, but other models can wind even more yarn.


Before you put money into a new ball winder, check out the Amazon used ball winders first. I got one for about $12-13 last fall when I decided to start knitting again. I didn't realize with a bargain I had until I started checking out the price of new ones.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

silvrepen said:


> Before you put money into a new ball winder, check out the Amazon used ball winders first. I got one for about $12-13 last fall when I decided to start knitting again. I didn't realize with a bargain I had until I started checking out the price of new ones.


My hands probably cost my mom and dad 5 cents back in '51.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your wise words of wisdom!!

I think I have a "mental block" about using it. You know that commercial for a brand of TP where they say we throw away enough TP rolls the size of the Empire State Building--twice?? Well....not from ME they don't!! At last count, I had over two dozen (okay -- maybe NOT as tall as the ESB -- but way too many for my needs!) which I had been keeping for when I wind yarn. (Wonder what the trash men thought when they picked up the trash the day I threw them all out!?!)

I think I just might stick with the hand-winding thingie. My partner's mother loved me (or so I thought) because when I moved here, she didn't know how to crochet, and I taught her. She made some *incredible* sweaters; alas, she though I was much thinner than I actually was!! But I've kept the sweaters - for inspiration if nothing else, so I don't think her "spirit" would be giving me trouble with the winder. Her husband??? Well....good ol' Sid is another duck altogether. Wouldn't put it past him to "do a number on me." We used to eat supper next door (where they lived) when they were still young and vibrant. Sid knew I despised beets, so one night when we went over, all I found on my dinner plate was a can of beets!! He said that was all I was getting for dinner until I ate at least one. And then he laughed and laughed!!! See what I mean??

But he was a jokester from the get-go, so perhaps I just need to have a stern talk with him! I didn't think you could do mischievous things when you were in the after-life!!!!

Thanks again for your wise suggestions. I'll bookmark this post, just in case I decide to refer to it down the road.

...gloria


----------



## nickijb (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum, but have be watching and benefiting from all your comments for quite a while. Thank you! Now maybe I can offer something of use. I use a yarn ball winder on my alpaca yarn, hand spun, and absolutely love it! https://www.etsy.com/search?q=woodthatitwhir
It is well-made of wood, requires next to no assembly, and I rarely have issues with it. Issues arise only because hand-spun alpaca yarn is fuzzier than commercial yarn and on rare occasion may stick to itself inside the yarn ball. Since I have 7 adult alpacas and a 6-month-old baby, it was well worth the investment. That's a lot of yarn to spin and wind.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

When this happened to me -- annoying-- I 1) guided the yarn with one hand, and 2) turned the crank THE OTHER WAY with the other. Sometimes the direction you turn the thing puts the yarn in the wrong place and well, what a mess! Good luck!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think if you hold your yarn higher than the yarn winder it won't wind around the bottom. I wind on my kitchen counter with cupboards above. I hold on to one of the handles on a cupboard door and let the yarn go through my hand. If the yarn is higher coming off the ball or swift there is no way it can get caught. If it is equal level, then I have problems with it winding around the bottom.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

As I wind with one hand I guide/let slip through my other hand at the level of the metal loop guide thingy  

That way I can monitor the yarn is coming off the swift correctly and I have control of everything.

Sorry its not working for you, I love the had winder over the electric one. Thats in the cupboard.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I am also relatively new, but this group is so easy to communicate with and, collectively, so knowledgeable, I am sure you will enjoy taking part.

O am intrigued!! You have alpacas and harvest the wool. To a person living in a second story condo with little direct access to the outside, that sounds like paradise! 

Happy to have you aboard.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

nickijb said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forum, but have be watching and benefiting from all your comments for quite a while. Thank you! Now maybe I can offer something of use. I use a yarn ball winder on my alpaca yarn, hand spun, and absolutely love it! https://www.etsy.com/search?q=woodthatitwhir
> It is well-made of wood, requires next to no assembly, and I rarely have issues with it. Issues arise only because hand-spun alpaca yarn is fuzzier than commercial yarn and on rare occasion may stick to itself inside the yarn ball. Since I have 7 adult alpacas and a 6-month-old baby, it was well worth the investment. That's a lot of yarn to spin and wind.


See previous reply


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Been using an electric one for years, wouldn't be without it. Never had a problem


impatient knitter said:


> Ohgoodgosh! I don't even want to _think_ about using an electric one!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> This will happen if you don't put some tension on the yarn as it feeds through the "arm". You must also keep your arm raised a little above the arm in order for it not to start to wind underneath the mechanism. Learned from experience and frustration as well. Good luck


I found by trial and error this was helpful in winding. Since I have used this technique, I have not had problems winding into a cake on this type of winder.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


That's what I pull up and hold in place, will wind evenly then.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

As you can see by the picture that fergablu2 posted, the ball winder she uses has the mechanism on the bottom of the unit covered in plastic. The ones with an uncovered bottom tend to tangle. Especially if one is of an impatient nature.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the same problem with the one I bought from Knit Picks. Plus it didn't handle larger skeins, so I bought the Stanwood one for large skeins and I don't have the problem any more. I also have ChiaoGoo's Amish style swift which I like very much. So simple and it works very well. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I think if you hold your yarn higher than the yarn winder it won't wind around the bottom. I wind on my kitchen counter with cupboards above. I hold on to one of the handles on a cupboard door and let the yarn go through my hand. If the yarn is higher coming off the ball or swift there is no way it can get caught. If it is equal level, then I have problems with it winding around the bottom.


Hmm ... I feel an oncoming desire to wind some yarn on that old winder and see if your technique works for me!
Thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> ... I don't want the yarn to stretch from being wound too tightly....


Unless you're keeping the yarn on the winder's spindle or on a cardboard center, it doesn't matter if you wind tightly. When you pull the cake off the winder, it all collapses towards the center and is no longer under tension. If it doesn't collapse on its own, then just give the outside of the cake a two-handed squeeze to loosen the strands all together.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unless you're keeping the yarn on the winder's spindle or on a cardboard center, it doesn't matter if you wind tightly. When you pull the cake off the winder, it all collapses towards the center and is no longer under tension. If it doesn't collapse on its own, then just give the outside of the cake a two-handed squeeze to loosen the strands all together.


Thanks again, JJ. I just love your logical interpretation of things. 
...gloria


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Why not tape the "arm" up. I find I have to guide the yarn into the guide. By doing that, I avoid that horrible "winding under the cake holder" mess.



 impatient knitter said:


> You mean that little "stick" thing with the loop at the top? I use that, but it keeps flopping down all the time, even though I pull it out and "lock" it in place!! Again, I must be doing something wrong!!


----------



## nickijb (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, this is paradise! (after living in the suburbs for 40 years) I wake up every morning to see the girls hanging out on my patio, the baby is still nursing, and everyone waits for me to give them their morning hay. Soon the local elk will make their appearance and rub noses with the alpacas.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

I remember as a child(now 66)sitting on the floor with hanks of wool on my hands and my mom unwinding it,dont think you could buy balls already wound,it was arm breaking but my eldest brother had to take a turn also.oh the memories,i wish my mom was here now,


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

meadow123 said:


> I remember as a child(now 66)sitting on the floor with hanks of wool on my hands and my mom unwinding it,dont think you could buy balls already wound,it was arm breaking but my eldest brother had to take a turn also.oh the memories,i wish my mom was here now,


Yes two people winding yarn makes up for the cell phone thingy. LOL


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry Gloria. Having never used a yarn winder, I can't suggest any thing, or offer any help. Good luck! : )


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My LYS uses hand-crank winders for all their yarn, and they wind a lot of yarn. The LYS has umbrella swifts. I have an Amish swift and a ball winder but have so far used it only a few times. I didn't tangle the yarn, but I was on my way to a tangle several times. I had to back up, crank more slowly and be careful how I fed the yarn into the winder. That my yarn was wound smoothly was probably due more to luck than expertise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> ... That my yarn was wound smoothly was probably due more to luck than expertise.


Do NOT underrate yourself! It doesn't take expertise to wind smoothly. It takes exactly what you did - go slowly and pay attention to the job. :thumbup:


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to hear opinions on the various swifts in use. I have a home made one along the lines of the amish swift which is ok for winding medium to heavier weight yarns, however when it comes to lace weight yarns, it appears too heavy for the yarn to feed off onto the winder. Are all swifts like this or is it just that this one, being made of wood, is too heavy. It does turn very freely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> I would like to hear opinions on the various swifts in use. I have a home made one along the lines of the amish swift which is ok for winding medium to heavier weight yarns, however when it comes to lace weight yarns, it appears too heavy for the yarn to feed off onto the winder. Are all swifts like this or is it just that this one, being made of wood, is too heavy. It does turn very freely.


My favourite swift is a flimsy-seeming umbrella swift like the one shown at: 
http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/umbrella-swift.shtm


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

thank you Jessica-Jean  I will look into getting one of those


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> thank you Jessica-Jean  I will look into getting one of those


Gee! I wish there'd been eBay when I paid $35 for mine ... 35 years or so ago. You can't beat this price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Metal-Plastic-Umbrella-Shaped-Yarn-Swift-Winder-Roller-Fiber-Holder-/121538229495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c4c3e34f7


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I found that I had less trouble with yarn getting caught underneath the winder if I went a little slower. As for yarn guide flopping over, I never have that problem on my Royal winder but on my Stanwood it happens about every three seconds. I've taken to holding the guide and yarn as I wind. I don't add any tension holding the yarn, but seeing and feeling it helps me catch knots earlier.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I "inherited" my partner's mother's yarn winder, the typical "hand-crank" one that seems so popular here on KP (and on Amazon), etc. Incidentally, I have an Amish yarn swift, which I LOVE!!!
> 
> I must say I've switched to hand-winding my yarn hanks on TP rolls, because on the crank-winder, the yarn is always getting caught in the mechanism underneath. I don't always see this when it first starts to get tangled, so by the time I _do_ see it, it requires a great deal of patience (remember my user name?), not to mention a lot of time to untangle, which usually results in a so much frustration that I end up cutting it, making a "magic knot" and winding it by hand. So, if I'm going to do that anyway, why not just start from scratch and avoid all the hassle --
> 
> ...


 I have found if I keep a little angle on the yarn from the swift to the winder, it solves this problem.. in other words, not straight line from the swift to the winder, off to the side a little.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the trick to using a ball winder is tension and level of yarn.
I run the yarn trhough my left thumb and index finger.
Also, keep the ran stright on to the guide. If you lower or raise your left hand, you will wind too low or too high and it will tangle on the spindle.
You DO have to watch to make sure your hand stays level with that guide.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I guess I like to live dangerously, because I wound a small hank of yarn on my Royal ball winder & wound it in 5 mins. I usually turn the crank pretty fast. However, I always run the yarn through my left hand slightly higher than the yarn guide & I get perfect cakes. Don't have a swift, but my lampshade works just as well.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe what you need is a NEW winder. That one might be used up and dose not work well. You seem to be having too many problems with it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> This will happen if you don't put some tension on the yarn as it feeds through the "arm". You must also keep your arm raised a little above the arm in order for it not to start to wind underneath the mechanism. Learned from experience and frustration as well. Good luck


Ditto. Also wind slowly enough for the eyes to watch for yarn going under. Stop. Unwind yarn. Seems like smooth even winding with one hand while the other hand holds the yarn up and at an even tension helps. Forget electric. I watched an employee at a store winding yarn on one. Most of his time was spent attempting to fix a huge tangle.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

beazy said:


> I have found if I keep a little angle on the yarn from the swift to the winder.....


Beazy, thank you for the photo of swift and winder working together. Owning neither, I have never been able to visualize how the yarn would travel. Would love to have these two, but I don't seem to have any surface to clamp them on.


----------

